

Alibaba Is Said to Be Close to Raising $8 Billion - spathak
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/07/30/alibaba-is-said-to-be-close-to-raising-8-billion/?hpw

======
s_henry_paulson
I always wondered how Yahoo has managed to stay around for so long, but when I
read about them owning things like 40% of Alibaba, it starts to make sense.

